# Building Baffle Question



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I am building a new baffle for my amp. If I want to use a 12" speaker, should the baffle's hole measure 12 or 11"? Any info appreciated.

TG


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just measure 2 of my speakers.

Personally, I woud go 10 3/4" to give enough space for through baffle mounting systems. 

You could likely go to 11" *if you are using speaker clamps.*

However, wait to see what others say.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

kqoct what is a baffle?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Baffle = the board to which the speaker is attached to...

I usually make a 10 3/4" hole for a regualr 12" speaker. 12" is the measurement of the outside of the cage or spider... dont know the proper name.

AJC


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

ajcoholic said:


> Baffle = the board to which the speaker is attached to...
> 
> I usually make a 10 3/4" hole for a regualr 12" speaker. 12" is the measurement of the outside of the cage or spider... dont know the proper name.
> 
> AJC



:bow: Thanks! I kept having images of air baffles used in cars for routing through the rad and tranny and air conditioner coils.

Ok, the very last time I bought a speaker (198x something in that decade anyways) it came with a paper template for doing the cut-out. If I didn't have that, I would make one and go from there.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> Baffle = the board to which the speaker is attached to...
> 
> cage or spider... dont know the proper name.
> 
> AJC


The metal support/frame is often referred to as the speaker "basket" 

AFAIK ...spider (wires) are the wires going form the speaker terminals to the cone.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

The metal/composite frame of the speaker is the basket. The flexible support between the large diameter of the cone and the basket is the surround. The flexible support between the voice coil (and the small diameter of the cone) and the bottom of the basket is the spider.

cheers

John


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Oh yes... basket! I knew I had it wrong but couldnt remember the proper terminology.

AJC


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

John Bartley said:


> The flexible support between the voice coil (and the small diameter of the cone) and the bottom of the basket is the spider. cheers John


Thanks for clarifying this John. 

The wires are called the "spider wires" though...correct?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hapsall (Jan 6, 2010)

I've just finished building a cab last week.

And I mounted the speaker with screws(from the front) and bolts inside cab..

Here's foto's

http://www.gearfreak.dk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=13649&posts=1&start=1


----------



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

greco said:


> The wires are called the "spider wires" though...correct?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Dave,

I can't swear to that. I've only ever heard them called them the voice coil wires.




hapsall said:


> I've just finished building a cab last week.
> 
> And I mounted the speaker with screws(from the front) and bolts inside cab..


Very sexy speaker cab!

cheers

John


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> I am building a new baffle for my amp. If I want to use a 12" speaker, should the baffle's hole measure 12 or 11"? Any info appreciated.
> 
> TG



There is another aspect to speakers too. The cardboard ring. Not all have this if I understand it correctly as it does apparently change the tone of the speaker (this is on the Jensen speaker site and what I think was explained there).

I do know from experience that you don't want the hole smaller than that cardboard. The speaker can travel higher than the cardboard so any opening smaller can cause impacts to happen.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Are you surface mounting or back mounting the speaker?(relative to baffle outside)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> Are you surface mounting or back mounting the speaker?(relative to baffle outside)


*VERY IMPORTANT QUESTION*...I always assume mounting the speaker on the back of the baffle. This could make a difference !!

Dave


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Trace the outline of the speaker marking 4 (or 8) screwholes. Then trace an inside circle so that the screwholes are centered between the outside circle and the inside circle.(should resemble the speaker flange) The inside circle will be the guide for the cutting. If the speaker is mounted outside you may need to bevel the baffle to allow clearance for the shape of the speaker flange/frame. I suggest to use threaded inserts and machine bolts(not wood screws) available from hardware stores. Spraypaint the baffle flat black.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

10 3/4" is fine for rear-mounting.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't know what your application is but if you're replacing a 10" baffle (like I did in my Princeton) also make sure that you don't need to offset the hole so that the speaker will fit the cab ........................just sayin.


----------

